# DOLABELLA (Shell Tankers)



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

as i have promise a piece of my artwork when i was sixteen years old :
DOLABELLA built in 1966 tg. 41856.
I think she was built in Germany but i don t remamber when she was been
broken up,perhaps begin 80s.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Excellent picture! Hope you can show more.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Many thanks my friend i upload someone again!!!!


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Just put nice photo of her in the Tanker gallery.
shipmate17


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Excellent drawing for a 16 year old, congratulations.


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

Excellent painting, you seem to have the artistic touch.
For your records:
*Dolabella* IMO No, - 6613550, Radio Callsign - FNPO 

Buillt 1966 by Chantiers de L’Atlantique St.Nazaire. Yard No.C 23.
73,824 DWT., L - 243.84, B - 35.06, D - 13.40 metres
Single screw, Stal-Laval Steam Turbine 16,220 s.h.p.., Speed 16 knots.
Owners - Shell France.
Scrapped 25/01/1978, Kaohsiung, Taiwan.


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Thats a really good one, and made me think to all of those twin funnel aft tankers that were once so popular and now have.....gone.


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

Great stuff, Tanker. You have done a lovely job with the sea - looks so real.


----------



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

Good picture Tanker ....you could allways design ship's Avatar's for our members


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Many thanks to all,i 'll put others in the future...(all this pieces of artwork : about 20 ,were draw from 16teen to 18teen years ,then i stop it.Don't tell
me why... i don't know the answer!!!!
Gp


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

Tanker, it's not too late to start again.


----------



## alanengineer (Jun 13, 2005)

I sailed as 3rd eng. on the M.S.Donovania 18,240 bhp Sulzer built at Kockums, 3/69 Birkenhead till 5/69 Mena-al-Ahmadi, and M.S Daphnella 17,500bhp Sulzer built on the Tyne, 6/69 Wangarei till 8/69 Singapore.


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

Huge market out there for paintings of ships Tanker, you could become rich and famous...or should I say richER and MORE famous.


----------



## Mammaux (Dec 26, 2007)

My name is J.C.Mammaux i had been engeener on Dolabella 4th in 1970 , second in 1975 , assistant chief in 1975 and 1976 .
Dolabella was built in France in Chantiers de l'Atlantique shipyard of St Nazaire . She effect her last trip in 1978 from Singapore to Kaho shiung ( Formasa ) to be scrap ... in january , it was aboard . It's a very sad thing , like that dead of personn .


----------

